# Logiciel pour WebCam



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2000)

J'ai une Vesta Philips livré avec des softs PC uniquement. Quel soft pour Mac pour récupérer des séquences vidéo avec cette WebCam ?

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2000)

tu peux telecharger des drivers pour ta webcam sur www.btv.org.uk/ 
A+


----------



## Toz (29 Avril 2000)

J'ai moi même une vesta pro de Philips.
J'ai téléchargé iVisit (ivisit .com).
Il existe Oculus (tucows, etc...)
Et puis CoolCam, et stripCam, qui lui est un peu spartiate.
J'utilise Oculus.
Mais... je me demande si ce n'est pas lui qui me foire toutes mes applis, qui quittent toutes en erreur 2!!
Un feedback après une semaine d'utilisation, m'intèresserait bien 
A+
Alexandre Toso


----------

